# My sweetheart <3



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Long time reader, but haven't posted much. Recently I was able to take some pictures of her and thought this would be the perfect place to share them.

Flip is 2 years old, loves cuddling and kisses, and spends more time outside her cage than in it. She also loves drinking fresh bottled water and the loaf of carrots, and she gets a piece of cereal (special k) every morning, but she's not spoilt at all. She doesn't talk, but she does say something resembling "dada" (bye bye) when I go out or when I turn off the light at night (she has a seperate cage in my room where she sleeps).

Please enjoy! 


These first two pictures are of her in her nightcage. I walked in to see she had completely shredded the papers I had lined the bottom with, and she crawled underneath them. Unsurprisingly, a few hours later, I found an egg in the cage!


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Awww, she looks sweet


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She looks adorable,I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

What a cutie!! I love pieds and she is just gorgeous  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a stunning pied! Lovely.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I'm in love


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone! She really is very sweet. Though she tends to be very selective in who she'll allow to cuddle her. :lol: She's in love with my sister. Whenever she visits, Flipje will fly over to her for kisses, but my stepdad for instance, she'll hiss at whenever he gets near! Poor him, he never did anything wrong to her. :lol:


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

Awwwww! I absolutely LOVE the fifth picture. Look at that little face!!! ^_^


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, Samfa!  She really luvs her kisses. And she gets plenty of them too!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

awww what a sweetie


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

She is just too cute!
I just love dirty face pied!


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely crest!


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

Flip is gorgeous!! I love when they look like they have a mohawk  Definitely my favorite hairstyle on a tiel ...hehe


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

She's bootiful x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be sure to pass on your compliments to Flippy. Though somehow I don't think she really -needs- another boost of confidence.


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

New pictures of my little :cinnamon: sweetheart! 

Today she was sitting in her cage looking adorable when I thought I needed more pictures of her. She saw me taking pics and decided to come and investigate!









































































Noms...









Just Flippy in her cage with that "what the **** are you doing" look we all know and love! 


















And a framed collection of pics...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is precious


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She is so gorgeous and seems really interested in that camera!

How much attention does she pay to those mirrors? It's not really recommended for 'tiels to have mirrors in their cages.


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> She is precious


Thank you! She's a real gem!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

CharVicki said:


> She is so gorgeous and seems really interested in that camera!
> 
> How much attention does she pay to those mirrors? It's not really recommended for 'tiels to have mirrors in their cages.


She's always interested in what I'm doing, and feels she has the right to join me in whatever it is! If I'm studying, she's nibbling my papers. If I'm in the shower, she's sitting on top of the closet washing herself. If I'm behind the computer, she's trying her best to get at the keyboard. She's on my should right now grinding her beak. 

I know mirrors are easy to get addicted to, which is why there's no mirror in the budgie cage (there's one budgie who is incredibly addicted to it, though I got him out of the shelter - so no mirrors for him!). But she seems to only look into that mirror when she's going to take a nap.  A well-adjusted bird. So proud of her! It's her sleepy-time corner, before I take her out to her nightcage, she'll sit there snoozing. The rest of the day, she's playing with other things, flying, sitting on my shoulder, etc... Flippy thanks you for your concern though!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's cool, just checking. Good that she's not obsessive!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous pied


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

She is so cute! And seems to love the camera


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous cockatiel!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

WhiteCarnation said:


> She is so cute! And seems to love the camera


She loves to _*nibble*_ the camera!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Time for an update!! 

A new academy year has started, and I'm surrounded by books and courses. And being the velcro bird that she is, naturally Flippy wants to do what I do. So here she is, helping me study...


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

OMG what a cutie! She's got almost the same tones as Jessica


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

"Sorry, the bird ate my homework!" 

What a gorgeous bird you have! I absolutely love the first photo - it shows her off so beautifully.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so cute


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Those are precious photos!! Flippy is so cute - I love her face! My Betsy would look like her, if Betsy was normal grey instead of cinnammon. They are sisters except Betsy is a different shade of grey  So cute!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

BirdyBuddy said:


> OMG what a cutie! She's got almost the same tones as Jessica


Oh you're right! It's like she's the inverse of Jessica. That's adorable.


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Binca said:


> "Sorry, the bird ate my homework!"
> 
> What a gorgeous bird you have! I absolutely love the first photo - it shows her off so beautifully.


Oh yes, and she pooped on it too! For some reason, my teacher didn't believe me. 

(No, in reality, not homework, but an article I'm reading...  )

Thank you! I agree, and I love how her tail flares out, you can see her crest and everything. After that pic, she bit me. I guess she didn't like the flash! :rofl:


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> She is so cute


Thank you!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

ccollin13 said:


> Those are precious photos!! Flippy is so cute - I love her face! My Betsy would look like her, if Betsy was normal grey instead of cinnammon. They are sisters except Betsy is a different shade of grey  So cute!


Maybe they were seperated at birth!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

More Flippy, cause she's soooo photogenic!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's so adorable


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww so cute! That second picture is priceless


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha! What a pretty birdie


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

.Alexandra. said:


> Aww so cute! That second picture is priceless


Yes it is!!! Had me laughing  Flippy is so stinkin' cute.


----------

